# crazy VG30DE turbo engine build



## VG30DE H4 brat (Mar 3, 2014)

so i got my second z recently now so im out for some hp (like the rest of the poor world) i talked to a guy who was saying you could take TT pistons with i think it was the non turbo rods and shaved stock cams and i know i will have to upgrage all the fuel system and forged pistons but i did a project like this with a motorcycle so im pretty shure if i can just get started right i can figure it out from there anyway im trying to lower compression for turbo tune by changing through the internals wondering if anyone might know of such interchanging components to reach my goal wanna keep stock sohc engine i know all the other ones i know their out puts and all that and the money and effort i still have plenty of other stuff to to as well gotta change out my rear diff need lsd but i want to get it planned out so i have the final goal before its started but it may just take trial error and compression testing


----------

